# What the hell did this....



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

from what he says, iit appeared overnight.......badgers, DRUGS, hogs ???


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Definitely an animal, no shovel or human.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

No tracks?


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Looks like the work of a badger. Haven't seen hogs dig that deep.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

regulator said:


> from what he says, iit appeared overnight.......badgers, DRUGS, hogs ???


Be very careful! The intopiolostobyts are giant worms that are commonly found in areas people corn fence lines!
They hunt mostly at night and target deer, hogs and occasionally are known to eat hunters walking to their stands. 
Signs to look for.

Deer bones and blood stripped of their flesh with large v shaped hole in ground near by.

Hog tails, skull and bones stripped of flesh with large v shaped hole in ground.

Human bones striped of flesh with clothes,1/2 full beer bottles and rifle still leaning on fence post with large v shaped hole in ground.

If you see anything that resembles these warning signs please contact Hillary Clinton at once and tell her where it is so she can send protesters to evaluate and determine the cause.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More than likely a badger or armadillo trying to escape underground was dug out and eaten by a group of coyotes. It's possible ... 
I watched 3 coyotes a few years back at the ranch we hunt do exactly that over a 1 hour time period. One of the coolest things I have ever seen happen In the wild.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> More than likely a badger or armadillo trying to escape underground was dug out and eaten by a group of coyotes. It's possible ...
> I watched 3 coyotes a few years back at the ranch we hunt do exactly that over a 1 hour time period. One of the coolest things I have ever seen happen In the wild.


As much time as you have spent in the wild I bet you could write an amazing book. On land and off.


----------



## Huntandfishaggie (Nov 8, 2016)

broadonrod said:


> More than likely a badger or armadillo trying to escape underground was dug out and eaten by a group of coyotes. It's possible ...
> I watched 3 coyotes a few years back at the ranch we hunt do exactly that over a 1 hour time period. One of the coolest things I have ever seen happen In the wild.


That's incredible


----------



## Huntandfishaggie (Nov 8, 2016)

broadonrod said:


> Be very careful! The intopiolostobyts are giant worms that are commonly found in areas people corn fence lines!
> They hunt mostly at night and target deer, hogs and occasionally are known to eat hunters walking to their stands.
> Signs to look for.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> More than likely a badger or armadillo trying to escape underground was dug out and eaten by a group of coyotes. It's possible ...
> I watched 3 coyotes a few years back at the ranch we hunt do exactly that over a 1 hour time period. One of the coolest things I have ever seen happen In the wild.


This^^^


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh well the treasure is gone now or they dug in the wrong spot.

TH


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Arent those footprints behind the guy in the pic? 

If something died there, wouldn't there be blood, fur, bones?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks like my lab was there.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

nah its got to be associated with that ULTRA he is holding, weird stuff happens to me all the time when I drink that swill!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

If that was Yotes, they must have been awfully hungry, that ground looks like it is pretty hard.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Dinosaur, missing his middle toe.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

El Chapo!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Salty Dog said:


> Looks like my lab was there.


You win !


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Be very careful! The intopiolostobyts are giant worms that are commonly found in areas people corn fence lines!
> They hunt mostly at night and target deer, hogs and occasionally are known to eat hunters walking to their stands.
> Signs to look for.
> 
> ...


OMG :rotfl: I Love It


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm going with a badger.
probably digging up a pocket gopher.

What county is this in?


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

snapperlicious said:


> No tracks?


That is a track...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> That is a track...


Wow...


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Badger seen it before ..


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Oh*



AvianQuest said:


> That is a track...


Oh geez I'm sorry. Any animal foot prints, markings etc...?


----------



## runningquarters (Apr 20, 2006)

This thread took a left at Albuquerque


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Godzilla!


----------

